# Texas Cod Sunday



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

A big thank you to Wayne D for allowing me to tag along on his Cod fishing day trip to Texas. 
It started out with a foggy morning which cleared up beautifully. As we rounded a bend, Wayne pointed out some snags out in the middle. He rattled off some stats about how many cod and yellowbelly had been pulled from those snags last time, and told me I should cast a spinnerbait in there. A couple of casts later, I'm hooked onto my first ever cod ( my only catch on the day ), and what a cracker of a cod it was.
While we had it laying in the mud, removing the spinnerbait, it began jumping around and flicking mud all over the place. I got sprayed, the fish got muddy, and I carried it back to the water for a rinse before the happy snaps. I gave Wayne a good laugh when I slipped in the mud and landed on my arse. I had mud all down the back of me, mud splattered all over the front of me, and a smile a mile wide. 
Wayne was very generous to have sent me to those snags rather than have a go at them himself, and he seemed just as excited as I was that I had got so lucky on my first trip. He landed four cod himself during the day, all a similar size to one in his pic. I may have got the bragg photo, but it was obvious who the better fisherman was. Thanks Wayne for providing me with an unforgettable experience, and for your good company and true sportsmanship.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a great day myself. Managed 3 cod on surface using a Jackall Pompodore. Funnily enough they were all caught between 12 and 12:30, targeting the ample shade that the overhanging trees provide on this particular river. My only other fish came from a snag about 10 metres from where Paul got his big girl and about 5 minutes before he got her.

Seeing you trip in the mud was funny, almost as funny as me slipping on cow shit but that big cod made up for it. Good luck beating that PB...you will spend the rest of your life trying to do that.

As always I took bugger all pics but here is a pic of the lure, in a cods gob, that done the damage for me. A big, noisy surface lure that the cod couldn't resist that day.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice well done both

Great cod for your first one


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

What a great days fishing, and epic first cod!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff fellas,bloody nice way to pop the cherry.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Wayne,
I know those snags and I know that lure. Good work guys.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Jeprox said:


> Wayne,
> I know those snags


Wanna visit them on Monday? 

The pooftadore works well Jeff.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Jeprox said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne,
> ...


Get back to you on that one Wayne, you silver tongue devil! How is that Samiki rod travelling?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Jeprox said:


> How is that Samiki rod travelling?


Bloody good thanks champ, managed to catch a few cod on it. Wish I could have found an 80cm to test it out on though.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice and fat with white on its fins, that's a healthy unstressed Cod.

Congratulations and thanks for making me envious.

Steve


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

1 nice fish is all it takes to make it an epic session. Well done boys. Top class fish and some surface action as well. Gotta love it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul imagine your arms were sore after paddling instead of pedaling mate, but a nice outcome.


----------

